# Welches Buch ?



## chefteri (26. September 2010)

Hallo begeisterte World of Warcraft-Spieler/innen

Ich spiele jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren WoW , und mich nahm schon von Anfang an die Geschichte von World of Warcraft wunder.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen , da ich auch gern lese , würde ich gerne wissen , welches Buch den die Nummer 1 ist. Mit dem ich die WoW Geschichte von Anfang an lesen kann.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

lg Chefteri


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/44727-bucher-aus-dalarans-blizzards-bibliotheken/

Habe den Thread extra herausgesucht. Ist zwar schon alt, und ich weiß nicht mehr, was für einen
Schmarrn ich da geschrieben habe, aber es könnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Avolus (27. September 2010)

Warcraft fängt mit dem Buch "Of Blood and Honor" an.
Gibt es allerdings nur in englisch und ist in Deutschland irgendwie nicht zu erwerben.

Wenn du nicht ewig durchs Internet surfen magst, bevor du mal auf ein "Of Blood and Honor" - E-Book zum Herunterladen stößt, schreib mir einfach eine PM, dann lade ich das Ding mal hoch. (ab 28.09. nachmittags erst wieder online)

Warcraft ist halt vor WoW. Musst dich entscheiden, mit was du anfängst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. September 2010)

Ohne das Spiel Warcraft 3 und dem dazugehörigen Addon ist es onehin schwierig, die Lore zu erlernen.
Of Blood and Honor, ist das die Geschichte von Eitrigg und Tirion? Wenn ja, gibt es die auch auf deutsch.


----------



## Avolus (28. September 2010)

Jap, ist die Story von den beiden.
Ok, hatte die damals irgendwie nicht auffinden können, aber naja.. wayne ^^


----------

